# Graphic Placement



## funkwitness (Nov 4, 2014)

Do any of you fine professional screen printers know of graphic placement kit for purchase? Rulers, slides, guides?
I would like to standardize my graphic placement with greater accuracy to achieve a more professional look.
Thanks you.
Witness.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is a laser. Just an idea. 
Heat Press Laser Alignment System | Stahls'


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Try this Riley Hopkins Laser Guiding System w/ Laser and Power | ScreenPrinting.com Powered by Ryonet


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

The "TEE SQUARE IT" it's about $40.00


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Or, for free, Design Placement Tips | Stahls'


----------



## josaimagingsg (Sep 17, 2015)

You may try browsing online for the top screen printers and their latest reviews. For standardizing your graphic placement with greater accuracy to get a more professional look, you may visit Josaimaging.com, a leading printing service agency which makes use of the latest screen printing techiques to print t shirts, mugs, corporate gifts and much more at affordable prices. Hope this will help you, thanks for the share!


----------

